# How much does it cost keep a motorhome



## Tofu21 (May 17, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I are thinking of upgrading our vw bay 73 camper to something a bit bigger. We are looking at something like a autotrail apache 600.

We are wondering how much it would cost to keep it running. So we know what we are getting in to.

The costs we have come up with:

Insurance- £350
Storage- £350
MoT- £50
Base van service- £300
Motorhome warranty- £250
Maintenance- £200
Road fund licence - £230

Which gives a total of £1730 for just keeping the van on the road. So fuel etc... Will be on top of this.

Does that sound reasonable?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget new tyres and cam belt every 5 years  
And what about a hab service??


----------



## Tofu21 (May 17, 2012)

Very good points. Any idea how much a Ducato cam belt would be?

What does a habitation service cost and what do they do?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Unless you buy a used fully equipped van, have a few thousand spare to buy all the 'must have' stuff you'll read about on here.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Tofu21 said:


> Very good points. Any idea how much a Ducato cam belt would be?
> 
> What does a habitation service cost and what do they do?


Cam belt replacement usually involves new water pump and followers and prices will vary wildly but budget for around £300.

A hab service checks everything in the back. All electrical and gas fittings and appliances, damp checks, and a few other things. Again, costs vary but anything from £90 to £200.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd say this:-

Insurance- £300
Storage- £400
MoT- £50 
Base van service- £200
Motorhome warranty- £0 - Do you need this?
Maintenance- £200 
Road fund licence - £230 

That's based on our experience.

As others have said you'll end up constantly buying bits and bobs you think will be vital but never use, but you have a VW bay so you already know this and probably own a lot of stuff already.

Fuel is a big cost but as you will have your own loo and shower you can more easily use basic sites CL's and CS's along with temp sites and rally sites if you join a club which are MUCH cheaper than standard campsites.

Good luck in your pondering.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why not look at it from a different angle:

If you're going to buy a serious motorhome, as it seems you are, you'll be taking all your holidays in it and not spending that money on other travels?
So, how much will you save by not having to:
Pay to park at the airport
£??? airfares
At least £100 a night for accommodation be it hotel/apartment/B&B.
Around £50 per night for a restaurant dinner plus all those other eat-out meals.

I know where I'd prefer to spend my money 

A two/three week motorhome trip will probably "save" you the cost for the year.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Why not look at it from a different angle:
> 
> If you're going to buy a serious motorhome, as it seems you are, you'll be taking all your holidays in it and not spending that money on other travels?
> So, how much will you save by not having to:
> ...


Good point well made !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I get off light then.

Annual insurance €250.
Annual MOT €91

Total in Pounds £284.....

But if I actually started using the van wheeeeeeelll how long is that proverbial piece of string?

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If I listed the costs for having our Bessie she would be sold.
Fuel is without a doubt the biggest expense.
I do not keep spreadsheets or records like some members but I know when the tank is empty it needs filling. I work on an average of 22 mpg but 25 can be achieved out of her especially in Holland.

On our trip to switzerland this year I expect to spend at least £650 on diesel.And the trip will be no less than 2000 miles in all.

I reckon the convenience and freedom to move are worth every penny.



Would you need a warrant?. Would you need a service every year?
Dave p


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Depreciation? ..... buy and sell right and you might well get back some of your costs. Sold my first two vans at more than I paid for them, lost about £9K in six years on the next one and about £9K in six weeks on my new one at a guess!


----------



## Tofu21 (May 17, 2012)

motormouth said:


> Tofu21 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good points. Any idea how much a Ducato cam belt would be?
> ...


That's a lot better than my old golf. I'm sure that was a grand for the belt, water pump etc...


----------



## Tofu21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm hoping that fuel costs for the motorhome will be less than they currently are for the VW. We currently get low teans mpg. 

I would expect to get 20-25mpg out of a more moden motorhome. Does that sound about right?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Before we bought our MH we both decided that the three foreign holidays a year we had been taking would stop. No regrets on that part and therefore, the money spent on these holidays more than pays for the purchase and use of the MH. Therefore, expenditure has not changed. Moreover, IMO you cannot buy the experiences you have going away to different places most weeks.

Good luck whatever your decision.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tofu21 said:


> I'm hoping that fuel costs for the motorhome will be less than they currently are for the VW. We currently get low teans mpg.
> 
> I would expect to get 20-25mpg out of a more moden motorhome. Does that sound about right?


Depends on size weight of mh and the weight of your right foot.

My
2.8Fiat based autotrail varies between my 22 and son in laws 26 mpg.

driven steadily.

dave p


----------



## stockiespike (Oct 13, 2011)

Tofu21 said:


> I'm hoping that fuel costs for the motorhome will be less than they currently are for the VW. We currently get low teans mpg.
> 
> I would expect to get 20-25mpg out of a more moden motorhome. Does that sound about right?


We've had our '04 Ducato based Rapido 763F for just under two months now. Three trips out, two tankfuls have returned 25 & 26 mpg so far...

Think I can probably get a bit better as I get more used to driving it 8)


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Tofu21 said:


> I'm hoping that fuel costs for the motorhome will be less than they currently are for the VW. We currently get low teans mpg.
> 
> I would expect to get 20-25mpg out of a more moden motorhome. Does that sound about right?


Our Adria Twin (Fiat Ducato) does 30-33 mpg on diesel. It's very small, as MHs go, but it has everything the 2 of us need.


----------



## Tofu21 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

We put the deposit down on an Apace 600 on Friday. It should be ready in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We have our insurance with Comfort, less than £200. Road tax for our as it is over 3.5t is £145. Hab service was £75. Vehicle service was £145. We have a warranty which we negotiated as part of the deal
We've spent a bit on a few accessories this year and I have plans to make ours a bit more off-grid next year so will spend a bit more on LED lights, another leisure battery and maybe a solar panel. Still not convinced on Gaslow yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wish my maintenance was only £200! Its cost me a fortune this year. I had some damp work done this year at £1400 as well as other stuff and one year I needed a rear axle at £2600.

Then again we do use it a lot. 

Actually disregard this post its probably just me. I seem to just break stuff!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you were mindful of the cost of motorhoming, you'd never buy in the first place. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> If you were mindful of the cost of motorhoming, you'd never buy in the first place. :wink: tony


Quite right Tony.

But he is not buying a motorhome - he's buying a "_little place in France_", and Spain, and Belgium, and Holland, and Germany, and . . . . . .

Plus the option to start, stop or hang around just as he pleases.

What price do you put on that kind of freedom!  

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trouble with my little piece of, is that it is too small a peiee.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Trouble with my little piece of, is that it is too small a piece. Dave p


Don't feel bad Dave.

Most things shrink with age! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Zeb, but you can do all that at Formula 1's without the depreciation and outlays. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You can indeed Tony - but who would want to, given the option of that or a motorhome?

We used Formula 1 only once - didn't like the shared bathhroom. We preferred the B & B chains (or similar) but as soon as we retired and the lump sums allowed us to afford a motorhome . . . . . . 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Answer, someone on a budget without a capital outlay.

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Answer, someone on a budget without a capital outlay. tony


Which is precisely what we were when we used those chains, before we could afford to buy the van. :wink:

They were fine too - but no comparison to the truck!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Yes Zeb, but you can do all that at Formula 1's without the depreciation and outlays. :wink:
> 
> tony


Yes if you want to follow some one peeing in the sink, or God knows what happened in your bed!.. :roll:

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cost of stays*

It is what you can get and make of your time with a motorhome.

We don't spend much time on campsites in the UK.

They tend to be overpriced for what they offer. We try to find CS's at good value rates.

6 of us recently stayed in the beautiful, clean Limburg countryside of The Netherlands. Lots of very safe cycling opportunities, places to see and visit. You can even park in many places like the thermal baths at Klein Vink (also has a campsite that is €11 ACSI inc fully serviced pitches).

We stayed again at

Seurenheide Camper Plaats

Total Cost for 4 adults, 2 Children, 3 nights = £14.50.

I don't mind paying for good sites.

Out of high season.

This Site in the Golf De St. Tropez

Costs around £16 a night inc 16A EHU (will run the A/C if required).

Olympic Sized Heated Pool
Med on your doorstep
Cycle Paths
Lots to see and do.

And then there are all the French Aires (many Free) and the German Stelplatz.

Make use of Tesco Deals for Ferries and Eurotunnel.

TM


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

why is it that the cost of almost any item seems to increase significantly when the seller is told you want it for your motorhome!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Answer, someone on a budget without a capital outlay.tony


And that's what lead me to my outfit.

It's that Big C Word - Compromise.

My camper is small (miniscule to some) but cost little and allows me to enjoy all, well most, of the pleasures enjoyed by owners of Frankia super motorhomes. In fact I can enjoy even more - I can sneak in where others can't. 

Compromise or go without - I know where my vote goes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Compromise or go without - I know where my vote goes.


And there, methinks, speaks a wise and happy man who is content with what he has, and what he is! :wink:

Bugger the Joneses, eh Tony! They are so busy chasing the illusory rainbow, they wouldn't recognise it if they caught it.

Dave 

(_Phew . . . that's enough philosophy for this morning!_ :lol: :lol: )


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sometime ago, cost were also discussed in >this thread<

peedee


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

cheshiregordon said:


> why is it that the cost of almost any item seems to increase significantly when the seller is told you want it for your motorhome!!


Try saying you want it for your boat! We used to buy habitation bits for our boat from caravan shops (hoses, clips, bowls, etc), because it was a damn site cheaper than a swindlery - sorry - chandlery.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now here's a test of your dedication to the world of motorhoming:

You have a choice - first class air tickets to New York/Las Vegas/Orlando (your choice, no kids) with a week in a 5 star hotel - all paid for........or

....2 weeks in your motorhome, fuel, ferries and campsites paid for.

Hmmmmm - tough one? Not for me


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not for me either!

When I sold my last motorhome after using it over 10 years,
excluding tax, insurance and depreciation, the costs of maintaining and repairing our Autotrail Mohican averaged £650 per annum. Insurance and tax costs averaged £513 per annum. Total running costs all depend on how much you use it, the more you use it the more benefit you get. As at the end of 2011, our total average annual expenditure was £4,860 for on average 100 days use a year. We rarely wild camped and averaged 7200 miles a year with an average night stop cost of £10. Fuel consumption averaged 23.6 mpg which included towing our Micra C+C.

In terms of cost per mile and nightly costs, this worked out at 67p a mile or £48 per night but, if you included depreciation, this rose to 98p a mile or £68 per night. Costs of extra equipment, are not included in these figures. Not as cheap as some might think but still thoroughly enjoyable and good value for money.

peedee


----------

